# Verbindung zum Linux Server



## themonk (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo 
gibt es eine möglichkeit mit einem Programm auf dem Suse office Server zuzugreifen?Man kan zwar schon viel mit Samba machen nur damit kann ich keine Benutzer bearbeiten oder anders gibt es vielleicht ein Programm wie VNC womit man dann von Windows auf den Server zugreifen kann.Habs mit VNC versucht nur irgendwie ging das nicht


----------



## Thorsten Ball (14. Juli 2004)

Putty + SSHd auf dem SuSE Rechner.


----------



## Sinac (14. Juli 2004)

SSH ist wohl das beste wenn du mit der Konsole umkannst. VNC geht auch unter linux, musst nur in der KDE den Remote Desktop aktivieren oder dir den RFB-Server ziehen und laufen lassen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## themonk (14. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *VNC geht auch unter linux, musst nur in der KDE den Remote Desktop aktivieren
> 
> Greetz...
> Sinac *


wo kann ich das Aktiviern und wie


----------



## Sinac (14. Juli 2004)

Irgendwo im Kontrollzentrum weiß nicht genau wo musst mal schaun. Ich hab hier keine GUI


----------



## themonk (14. Juli 2004)

hab da nichts gefunden. Also ich habe mir jetzt von Chip.de den VNC runtergeladen http://www.chip.de/downloads/c_downloads_8832452.html und habs dann auf meinem linux Rechner entpackt und da war eine datei VNCViewer (das war die einzigste ide ich öffnen konnte)mit der konnte ich auf einen Windows  Desktop sehen aber ich wollte das anders rum haben. vielleicht kennt noch jemand eine bessere lösung


----------



## Sinac (15. Juli 2004)

Wenn dann brauchst du den VNC Server. Zieh dir mal das Packet x0rfbserver, müsste bei SuSE dabei sein. Damit läuft VNC auch.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

